# Pastic > Oil & Water Engines



## ridegnu (Oct 1, 2010)

So I just got my new old truck; 92 Ford F350. Going to start with another Veggie oil conversion. But I thikn it may be time to start researching something new. Don't wanna be collecting veggie oil all my life.

What is plastic & rubber made from? Well thats easy, petroleum. So why not reverse it? This machine looks simple enough, why not build one?

Plastic to oil fantastic, Japan | OurWorld 2.0 
I have also been interested in Water Engines, I read A book on the subject, somewhat complicated. I don't imagine I could explain it, but I do have a mild grasp on the subject.


----------



## ridegnu (Oct 14, 2010)

*Pastic > Oil & Water Engines & Alternative Fuels*

I am surprised to see no interest on this subject here. Well this is my new truck, it was free! 7.3L V8 Diesel, veggie powered expidition truck.
View attachment 19178

And here is my first Fuel System Schematic
View attachment 19179


----------



## Beegod Santana (Oct 14, 2010)

Interesting stuff. Good luck!


----------



## ChikhaiBardo (Nov 2, 2010)

I am totally interested in this stuff. Hitchhiking and freight hopping only does so much to reduce the impact of petroleum drain. The only way to stop the damage is to stop using petroleum. Keep using alternative fuels. You rock!


----------

